# What do YOU want? (Scenerio Time)



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

The Bucks are guarenteed a top 6 pick. They have FA's in Maurice Williams, Charlie Bell, and Ruben Patterson. Brian Skinner (team option) and Earl Boykins (player option) are possible FA's also. 

So...this poses the question what do you want your 2007-2008 Milwaukee Bucks to look like? Give us some scenerios to analyze. 

Here's mine:

Top Pick- Draft Greg Oden
With Greg Oden being drafted this gives the Bucks some options with Bogut. Keep him and play him at the 4 or trade him. I say trade keep him and try him w/ Oden. I would try and resign Maurice Williams OR Charlie Bell and let Ruben Patterson walk

2nd Pick- Draft Kevin Durant (assuming Oden is gone)
Durant provides this team with a lot of stuff. He automatically takes the 3 from Bobby Simmons and gives the Bucks a freakishly good shooting team. With Durant here we NEED a passing PG. Boykins is not the answer there. Mo is not the answer there. Blake is a UFA but he doesn't really fit the typical mold. Travis Diener is kind of intriguing as a RFA and he would be coming back to Milwaukee. So somebody in his mold. I'd say Ruben Patterson almost surely would be gone unless we turn this team into the Suns.

3rd-6th pick - Mike Conley Jr.
This kid is a flat out baller. He is a true winner. He is smart and would play great in the backcourt with Redd. Ruben stays but lets see if we could make a run at Gerald Wallace first.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm with you with Oden and Durant. I'm not as sure about Conley, since I think Charlie Bell could be a good, passing point guard in this league. And having Deiner back would be great. 

We need a big man that can compliment Bogut. Skinner and Bogut played well together, and I wouldn't mind seeing Skinner staying around. Boykins will probably chose to stay here, unfortunately. 

I'm up in the air about Mo Williams. He's really a short shooting guard, not a point guard. Again, I'm disappointed Bell didn't get a chance to play at point more than he did. I have a feeling Mo's going to get some offers that'll take him away from here.

Ruben played great this year, but if Simmons comes back 100 percent healthy, can we have both? Can Charlie V be more effective at SF than power? Will Larry K and Larry H know by the time of the draft if both are on their way to complete recovery?


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

As long as the bucks don't take Durant with the first pick, I'd be thrilled with Oden or Durant at the 1-2. If we don't take one of those guys, I think we go PF. There's a lot of good PF's in this draft and the Bucks need athleticism up front to block shots and pull down rebounds. 

Charlie V. can play SF, so if the Bucks wind up in the 3-6 slot (and it's almost impossible they wind up 6), I want them to take Harford. Strong, athletic, 3 years of college experience, 2 championships, and can rebound. 

I think the Bucks will try to re-sign Mo Williams (unless he gets just too much from elsewhere) and probably Charlie Bell. I think Boykins is gone, and I think Patterson will just depend on what kind of takers there are for him. 

I'm also more pro-Mo than you guys seem to be. He's not a league leader in assists, but he's still developing into a starter. Also, he pulls down a lot of boards for a PG which is good to see. I think that helps more than it seems. I also think that if they put in more plays for Charlie and Bogut that you'll see Mo's assist numbers go up. For a lot of the time, he's been scoring because there wasn't anyone else to do it.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I think that list is good, though you could argue there are other bigs you could consider taking over Conley. However I love Conley on the Bucks.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

i think that other bigs are not worth taking. I think Milwaukee needs a SUPERSTAR. Horford, Noah, Julian Wright and Corey Brewer just don't look like they have SUPERSTAR written on them. Brandan Wright is aplayer that is borderline in my opinion.


----------



## woodsboy (Aug 17, 2006)

bigdbucks said:


> i think that other bigs are not worth taking. I think Milwaukee needs a SUPERSTAR. Horford, Noah, Julian Wright and Corey Brewer just don't look like they have SUPERSTAR written on them. Brandan Wright is aplayer that is borderline in my opinion.


There's very few players you can project as a superstar, and a good big means so much to winning than a good pg. Coneley needs time, has "potential" which means he could also be a bust, and plays in the backcourt which is the one area the Bucks don't need to bolster. 

Here's hoping the bucks get the first or second pick. Barring that, they have to take a big. The team is thin in the frontcourt. They don't block shots, they don't rebound great. They need a big. It would let the bucks play Charlie V at the 3, which would give them a huge frontline and might correct some of their problems. 

Every team needs a superstar, but unless you're picking an established star out in free agency, you can't be sure you're getting a "superstar." Oden would be surprising if he wasn't a superstar in the end, but even Durant might turn out to be more Tayshaun Prince than LeBron James. 

So saying the Bucks need a "superstar" might be accurate, but saying that Conely is a "superstar" is questionable.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

First option is for me is Oden. He brings the defense we need and is very athletic and can run the floor.

Second option is of course Durant. He has superstar potential and can flat out score, which we dont need, but definitely is good to have.

Third is Brandan Wright. He is an athletic lenghty forward that can run the floor.

Anything else to me I say we try to package in a trade.


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

First option is for me is Oden. He brings the defense we need and is very athletic and can run the floor.

Second option is of course Durant. He has superstar potential and can flat out score, which we dont need, but definitely is good to have.

Third is Brandan Wright. He is an athletic lenghty forward that can run the floor.

Anything else to me I say we try to package in a trade.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Oden
Durant
Horford
Wright
Conley

Depending on what position is drafted, I'd go after Gerald Wallace though. If they got Conley he could run the point, and MIL would save $$$ letting Mo leave.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Conley kind of reminds me of Steve Nash. Not saying he is, its just the basketball IQ and ballhandling skills are both in the same area. This would be very nice to have.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bigdbucks said:


> Conley kind of reminds me of Steve Nash. Not saying he is, its just the basketball IQ and ballhandling skills are both in the same area. This would be very nice to have.


Just a few days until draft lottery. I wonder who is going to go and represent the Bucks.


----------

